# Place the state



## ga2ski (Jun 7, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> When I took meteorology in high school, we were given a blank map of the lower 48, I used to have fun putting in the state initials on the map.


Reminds me of this fun game.
http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/states_experiment_drag-drop_Intermed_State15s_500.html


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

I got 88% with 44 out of 50 perfect turns in 392 seconds, but I was not really trying for speed.

The game is a little picky with the exact location of states when I started out, so I was of with a few.

Fun Game


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

90%, 45 out of 50, 455 seconds, but I had to pretend to work for a minute, too.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2005)

88%, 16 miles, 328 seconds. Splitting into a new thread.


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Reminds me of this fun game.
> http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/states_experiment_drag-drop_Intermed_State15s_500.html


98%, 241 sec.

Placing the first few was a little off, but the rest were no problem...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

Are there games like this for other areas of the world?


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 7, 2005)

90% 10 miles 164secs


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2005)

Second attempt. Trying for speed:

92%, 11 miles, 182 seconds

I think it depends on the order you get. If I had to start with states like Nebraska or something without any borders to go by, I'll definitely miss it...


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 7, 2005)

92%, 8 miles, 300 sec.

First 3:  Georgia [easy], Oregon [easy], Oklahoma [ :blink: ]

Missed placing Colorado in the wide open (no borders) by 166 miles  :x 
Smitty


----------



## Paul (Jun 7, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> 92%, 8 miles, 300 sec.
> 
> First 3:  Georgia [easy], Oregon [easy], Oklahoma [ :blink: ]
> 
> ...



Same deal here with CO. Put too close to where WY is. Otherwise 98%


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

94% 10 miles avg 271 seconds


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2005)

88% avg error, 16 miles, 260 sec.  

Kind of deceiving because once you get going, it gets really easy.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 7, 2005)

90%, 19 miles, 412 sec

45/50


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Kind of deceiving because once you get going, it gets really easy.


Agreed. It's all in the order.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

94% 8 miles 221..... come on guys losing to a teenager


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> 94% 8 miles 221..... come on guys losing to a teenager



Hey, you should be on fire after that great MA High School education and the MCAS.  Right?   :wink:  :lol: 

Us older guys are thinking, er, worrying about other things  :roll:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

Took a lot of practice and a bit of luck in the order, but here it is:







-Stephen


----------



## teachski (Jun 7, 2005)

96%  8 miles 218 seconds   
Boy is this sensitive with some states as you place them...miss bu more that 1 mm and it says you are wrong.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 7, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Took a lot of practice and a bit of luck in the order, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or some good work in  paintshop pro


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

164 seconds 100% and it only took me this the time of this post from the last post


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ya that mcas is helpfull... speaking about the mcas it has to be the easiest thing i have ever done in my life... i really think i got a perfect score on the math section... really hope i do that would look awsome for college


----------



## teachski (Jun 7, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your score on the MCAS?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

Mmmmm....MCAS....

Just took the GMAT on Friday. Good news: 99th percentile on verbal. Bad news: 44th on quantitative. Worse news: going for an MS in Finance. I can speak and write, I just can't add.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

My son got 42% and 21 states right in 498 seconds, but he had trouble dragging and clicking with the mouse, or the score would be higher.

He got Rhode Island as the first state and put it in the correct spot


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

teachski i didnt get it back yet but i no i got everything right on math but they might take off some points on the writing section for random little things... in english after taking a practice i bet i got a low advanced


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

and i take the lead with 148... your high score annoyed me stephen i had to beat it






i wonder if anyone has ever gotten under 100 seconds and all right... that is my goal in life :wink:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

I take the CCNA exam on Saturday.

<---geek


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 8, 2005)

I had fun watching my wife play this game last night, lets just say that geography is not one of her strong points. She put Alabama up by Lake Michigan :blink: 

Final score 75% in 698 seconds, and that was with some help from me (in the interest of preserving domestic tranquility).


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> I take the CCNA exam on Saturday.
> 
> <---geek




CCNA and CCDA certed.
Working on BCMSN and Optical specialty right now, trying to get CCNP by 2006.


<-----Super Geek


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got any CCNA tips to share?


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2005)

I found the combined test easier than splitting it into Intro / ICND. With the 802, you have more ?s on Subnetting and OSI etc... The easy stuff. The ICND drills down into more specifics, no "Intro" type ?s. 
When I took it last year, I passed the Intro easily the first time, but missed the ICND by a ? ot 2. The combined test, I passed on the first try. I also had the advantage of going to a "Boot camp" so that helped immesurably. 
Ignore anything about IPX, appletalk, and DECNet. Most of what you will see will involve subnetting, Access lists, telnet, TCP/IP, ports, and the OSI.
Actually, I can't stress knowing how to subnet (and Wild card mask) enough.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

ya i know its pathetic but i think this thing is so incredibly fun... better then those new high tech video games


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ya i know its pathetic but i think this thing is so incredibly fun... better then those new high tech video games


It would be interesting to watch you do this. I don't think I could get 100% no matter how many times I tried it...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with you Greg..To hard to line up the states just right on the first few.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

down to 111 seconds, 100 is going to be so hard


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> i wonder if anyone has ever gotten under 100 seconds and all right... that is my goal in life :wink:



my life is complete :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 8, 2005)

The advanced version of the game is pretty hard too, as the states do not stay on the map after you put each one in.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The advanced version of the game is pretty hard too, as the states do not stay on the map after you put each one in.


wheres that?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

okay new game pick the state on advanced skill level... this is my first try scores
84% 18 miles and 153 secs... not bad but i think i can improve

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/web_games.htm
its near the bottom


68% on begginer capitals :dunce:.. first try


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 8, 2005)

I got all but one of the South American Capitols correct, but I did miserably on Oceania Capitols.

Honestly, how many people know the capitol of Kiribati? :blink:

I got 100% of U.S capitols :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

second try on place the states advanced a 86%


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I got all but one of the South American Capitols correct, but I did miserably on Oceania Capitols.
> 
> Honestly, how many people know the capitol of Kiribati? :blink:
> 
> I got 100% of U.S capitols :beer:



kiribati never even heard of it :dunce: 

sounds like a kind of food you put on a stick :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 8, 2005)

I got placing the countries of South America 90% correct in 111 seconds.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> okay new game pick the state on advanced skill level... this is my first try scores
> 84% 18 miles and 153 secs... not bad but i think i can improve
> 
> http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/web_games.htm
> ...


78%, 32 miles, 230 seconds. Not bad...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 8, 2005)

In pick the state, I got 100% in 108 seconds


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> In pick the state, I got 100% in 108 seconds



80 seconds


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 8, 2005)

Was that your first try? I only did it once.

Did you try Asia or Oceania capitols, some of them are quite hard.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Was that your first try? I only did it once.
> 
> Did you try Asia or Oceania capitols, some of them are quite hard.



no it was like my 3 or 4th


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2005)

I got 100% correct with place the state for the first time last night, but I had not played it for a few days. 

Some of the other geographic games are quite hard, Canada was easy both for provinces and capitols.


----------

